# Hidden Picture Puzzles



## Ghastlydoor

I used to draw these all the time. You have to find the little figures hidden around in the drawings. These are pen and Ink:

22 International Men Of Mystery


----------



## Ghastlydoor

13 Sleepwalkers:


----------



## Ghastlydoor

One more today...Nine Nordics:


----------



## Custard

Its really fun to try and spot all the figures, but I have to stop and stare at the screen hard which is when my eyes start to hurt.


----------



## T.N. Kettman

These are awesome...true talent.


----------



## Ghastlydoor

Thanks guys, here are a few more. Well, why don't I just post one a day, or so, until I run out of Puzzles. I only do these occasionally now, but I still try to do one here and there.

OK, here's the puzzle for today

18 Lumbering Lurkers:


----------



## Jinxi

These are brilliant!! It is great fun trying to find all the little characters!


----------



## Ghastlydoor

Here's today's puzzle

16 Elf Musicians:


----------



## Ghastlydoor

23 Aliens:


----------



## Ghastlydoor

13 October Werewolves:


----------



## Ghastlydoor

14 Flower Maidens:


----------



## Ghastlydoor

!3 Crested Chickens:


----------



## Ghastlydoor

34 Sublimiinal Conspirators:


----------



## Ghastlydoor

11 Gravediggers:


----------



## Ghastlydoor

13 Seaside Shadows


----------



## Ghastlydoor

15 Frankensteins:


----------



## Bruno Spatola

And a partriiiiidge in a pear treeeee. 

Very, very well drawn. Good stuff.


----------



## Ghastlydoor

9 Priests:


----------



## Ghastlydoor

10 Fair Birds:


----------



## Ghastlydoor

Waiting For The Paternity Test:


----------



## W D King

Very wild stuff man!  Bravo!  Bravo...

P.s. Bruno, is that avatar of yours Shadow?  If it is, I respect you...:geek:

~W. D. King


----------



## Bruno Spatola

As in _Shadow of the Colossus_, one of the greatest video-games of all time? Why yes, yes it is . *High five*

Can you draw/do you have one with hidden guitars, Ghastlydoor? That'd be cool . . . or do you prefer do draw them with living things?


----------



## Ghastlydoor

Here's One with a guitar Bruno. It's not hidden, but look at the men playing it.


----------



## Raleigh

Oh wow, that was fun! I only counted 21, I couldn't find the last one. That was super fun! :3


----------

